# Life Walks Beside Me (Poetry)



## Lisa B (Jun 18, 2008)

Life does not pass me by -
It simply walks beside me.
Not hand in hand
For this is no love affair.
I simply catch it.
A fleeting glimpse -
From the corner of my eye,
In my shadows -
Beckoning. 
One slender finger exposed...
Resonant of our dear Grim Reaper!
Emotionally chipping away -
Wanting to play...
Wanting of prey.
They; two sides of the same coin -
Life and death; in the same breath.
I am their purchase.
A treat, this life of promise. 
Should I follow the reapers song? 
Is death perhaps the release?
The peace...
This piece of me? Unsettled unscored -
Not one to be ignored.
Life creeps behind my shadows, still.
It is MY will.
And I choose neither one nor other.
This is MY earth 'neath MY toes
And these are MY footsteps trodden 
On rocky roads
Painting footsteps into stories
Until I'm done...
Until I AM done.
I'll let them be...
I'll let them be.
Life and death can fight for me.


----------



## EBphotography (Jun 19, 2008)

I think this is fantastic! Great work.


----------



## Lisa B (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank you


----------

